# ACU - UCH clinic



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I wondered if anyone had treatment in the ACU clinic near Kings Cross and if so what do they think?
I was with the Homerton Clinic (not very impressed) and saw that the ACU have good pregnancy rates.
So far I had all the tests with them and although I'm 41 they suggested to have superovulation IUI - this happened last Saturday and now I'm in my 2ww.....really nervous....
But has anyone used the ACU and what experiences did you have.

Many thanks

Elona


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi - I was there for the same in 2007-2008. I found them very good, although I cannot compare to other UK clinics! Nurses were great. There was one sonographer (female, long dark hair) that wasn't very popular, but otherwise everyone, incl sonographers etc) were great. No fault of theirs I didn't maintain a pregnancy (got preg once) as my egg reserve was so low, so I had to go to Spain for donor egg. ACU still continued to act as my UK clinic though.
Good luck with your wait!
Kate


----------



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much...I'll will find out this weekend!
They've been quite good so far, but the IUI itself was a bit of a muddle thats why I thought - oh dear did I choose the right clinic.
I only work 10 min cycle ride away, which makes the scans a bit less stressful.

I've seen from your signature that you're pregnant now. Thats so wonderful and gives me hope.

All the best.
elona


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Luck x


----------

